# Very thin angel



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

One of my male angels is getting very thin. His girlfriend left him for another and he started to lose weight then. I put him in another tank with angel fry and hoped he would gain weight with their feeding regime (multiple feedings throughout the day). He gained a bit but now is losing weight again. I see no evidence of worms and all other fish in the tanks he's been in are fine. He's maybe a year old, raised from a baby by me. He seems to eat but not too much for an angel. 

I should pull him and treat but with what? I don't want to lose him. Help.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I had the same thing happen to me! But instead.. i waited and waited... and didn't notice anything, but noticed that all the rest of the fish started slowing down on how they eat... treated with Prazi Pro and returned to normal!
Didn't notice anything, no signs of worms, but seem like an improvement after treatment!


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

So you treated the whole tank rather than pull the thin fish? I've got my male calico BN pleco sitting on eggs in this tank, I worry that treating with meds would not be great with newborn plecos in there?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you seen any white poo coming from the angel . I would medicate in qt tank.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I couldn't take the chances as everyone slowed down on feeding and some weren't even feeding! I did see kinda small piece of white stringy poop from the angel! It wuzn't catastrophic or anything, but i rather pay the price now then pay the price of all the deaths it it could happen~


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

I haven't noticed any white poo but the tank is upstairs, I go in to feed, do water changes but don't spend a lot of time in there.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I hardly noticed stringy white poo! until this very one day!
I dosed my whole 60 gallon tank with prazi pro.. yes, kinda pricey for the medication, but well worth it as i didn't experience a single death and everyone turned lively in a few days~ As for the angel, the turned into an aggressive eater after, not as thin, but still not as thick as my other angels! But at least he eats alot more~


----------

